
Show HN: Sakura – Hacker News reranked by how fast ranks change - dosy
https://hnsakura.xyz/
======
pell
It's interesting to see another entry point to HN. Is there some way to see
how many comments the posts have? I think reading the discussions is a huge
part of why people use this website.

~~~
dosy
The small "hn:<item_id>" link under the title will take you to the page on HN.

I was lazy to make that info available here. Because of the way the HN API
works, I believe you need to make a separate request to get the number of
comments ( maybe traversing the tree? ) and doing that in a way that makes
sense would involve more code, so I just left it out.

I had the idea today I should have called it ∂HN since the reranking is just
taking the first or second derivative of the ranks. I think that way of
presenting it may be more interesting to HN readers than "Sakura", which was
the original idea / name that I liked.

If you code and could be bothered you could always submit a PR to add the
comment count functionality. I would really like / appreciate that. Let me
know and I'll make the code available on GitHub.

